# Arizona/New Mexico Froggers



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

So I know that there was a thread on getting a list of Arizona Frogger's. However it is over two years old and I don't like reviving old and dead threads so I am gonna start a new one that is gonna be a rather bit more lively. I want anyone what lives in AZ/NM to post what part and how long they have been keeping. I want to start complying a list of everyone so I get to know who is where and everything. So please feel free to post on here info about you and what not. I know of a few people just trying to see how many more on this forum live out here.

Ill start I guess. My name is Chris and I live in Tucson. I have been researching for over a year and just recently got my first Azureus but am getting 5/6 more from someone and getting 2-3 Auratus with either a 30g hex or a 10gal horizontal and I wanna say 2 pairs of baukhis with a dope acyrlic dual tank combo.

Hope to hear from people soon


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Arizona has a few....


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/arizona-california-poison-frog.html



I'd be suprised if N.M has more than 2....lol...J/K


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

there are more that arent there. So I am trying to get them all active =P and get to know each other that way we can help each other out in a pinch. I have two in my phone that I text lot =P


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump. I know they are out here I have talked to a few different people out here


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump come one Arizonians >.< I smite thee who doth deny me =P


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I remember there being at least a couple active members from the area, maybe they are just out enjoying this (somewhat)cool weather.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey everyone I am here in gilbert AZ i havent been on the thread in a while and have had to put my viv's on hold because of work and other complications. I was actually talking to josh a while back and was going to buy frogs from him but had some urgent matters i had to attend to first. 

I am back now and have finished my last project that i will be posting about soon. I am now looking for my first frog to purchase and would like to purchase them locally, so if anyone has any frogs to sell i am very interested! 

As for the tanks i have now, i have a 10gal vert and a 36gal that i just finished tonight!! So i am very excited to get some frogs! I am looking for some help on my start up too. haha Sorry for the long intro i tend to just keep talking sometimes about pointless things. haha


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats fine carter ^^ I actually meant for everyone to talk and ramble to get to know one and other. Josh still has frogs available and I would talk to him about getting some. I am getting 13 off of him over the next few months ^^


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

oh i didnt know he still had some. i saw his post on here and it said he had sold all of them... i must of read wrong.. All be sure to talk to him to get some for sure!


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

he has tons of tads in the water... are you going to be going to the phoenix show? if so would you wanna meet up and get to know each other? he sold his main collection still has froglets and tads available just tell him I sent ya ^^


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

when is the PHX show going to be? I would like to attend that for sure. I wouldnt mind meeting up to. It would be nice to meet more ppl in this hobby.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Actually going to be this Sunday. If not able to make it I could swing by to meet you and get to know you and see your tanks. Hopefully josh will be attending as I was gonna carpool from tucson to phoenix show ^^


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

you know right after i posted where and when it was. I got in my truck to go out and a commercial came on about it haha. It said it was in mesa.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

It's at the Mesa Convention Center on Saturday and Sunday this week.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

cool! I will have to try and make it!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

do you guys think it would be a cool thing to bring my nephews too or no?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

He would love it lol Just remember to print the coupon for 2 dollars off ^^. Also ill be going sunday and so will my gf and her friends and maybe josh. Just so ya know. Message me for my cell number.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

were do i go to the 2 dollars off? If you guys are going to be going sunday then all probably just go that day also. what time do you think you will be there?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be leaving Tucson at 10am and will prob get there around 12 I will be stopping at joshes to grab him if hes going.


----------



## Azsunspot161 (Apr 27, 2007)

in tucson with leucs and cobalts


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

tucson reprzentin' haha ya been doin' the frog thing for about 7 years now, i've kept many, but due to space constraints (moved from a really big house in oracle to a really small one in tucson) i've only got 4 atm. would be nice to get some local networking going. i know there's quite a few of us az froggers around... don't be shy

jason


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Azsunspot161 said:


> in tucson with leucs and cobalts


good to know that you have some leucs. I just got my first frogs a month ago. 2 leucs and 2 bakhuis. If i end up with 2 male leucs or 2 females maybe we can do a trade when they are old enough to get some pairs.


----------



## azbombero (Dec 4, 2009)

In PHX, with Red Galacs and Luecs.


----------



## serenityrideshop (May 8, 2011)

az shows coming any time soon?


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

idk if there are any shows coming up. I hope there will be soon tho. that would be nice.


----------

